# Ford Explorer Sport Trac As Tow Vehicle?



## gmutt

I have a 2006 Outback 21RS. (4700 lbs empty - probably around 5500 loaded). I currently tow it with a 97 Ford F150 with the 5.4 Triton V8 (230 hp). Since my truck is gettin up there in years, I'm thinking of getting another tow vehicle, but it would be really nice to get one that gets better gas mileage since I get around 14 - 16 mpg wihtout the trailer - around 9 mpg towing the Outback. I've been looking at the Ford Explorer Sport Trac - it comes with a 4.0 V6 or a 4.6 V8. The V6 lists at 210 hp and around 20 mpg, and the V8 lists at 290 hp and around 16 - 18 mpg. I know the V8 would probably pull the Outback pretty well, but I'm wondering about the 4.0 V6. (I used to have a 1990 S10 Chevy blazer with a 4.0 V6 and it pulled a similar sized trailer pretty well.) The consumer rating were good and, since I'm a Ford fan, it seems like a good choice. Has anyone had any experience using a Sport Trac for towing a similar sized trailer to the 21RS? Pros and cons?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I owned a sport trac and really liked the truck, but I think it would be too small for the Outback. I used it to pull a popup and it did fine, but it is too underpowered and has too short a wheel base to pull the outback. Don't be fooled by the gas mileage, either. I traded up to an F150 with the 5.4l and the gas mileage is identical. In fact, my mileage pulling the outback is better than the Sport Trac pulling the popup, mainly because that little 6 was working really hard to haul that trailer, but the big 8 in the F150 barely strains.


----------



## Nathan

Too small IMO. Plus the Explorers will be lucky to get 18mpg highway solo and the new F150's can get 20mpg...


----------



## gonewild

X3 on the Explorer being too small. Nathan is also correct that the newer 1/2 tons will get better mileage..


----------



## gzaleski

Yes, the new F150 is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## hautevue

Another thing to consider: what if you decide to upgrade your TT? You and your DW get a bigger TT and it's "just perfect". BUT now your TV is too light/short/underpowered for your TT upgrade.

Now you have to buy a new TV and suddenly costs go way up.

I suggest that you get as reasonably big a TV as you need for the present TT, and then get a size larger so you're not faced with a too small/too short, etc., TV in a few years. I'm not suggesting go overboard, with that huge TV hog that costs big bucks and could tow an 18-wheeler trailer, but am suggesting that in your decision process for a new TV, you consider the next 3 - 4 years and what might happen.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I towed a 19 foot hybrid with a nissan exterra for three years and hated it. Not sayin it's the same set-up your talking about, but your trailer is bigger and heavier. I would stay with a V8.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I'd sure get the 5.4l V8 in the new F150. You will be much happier with it as your TV as opposed to the Explorer.

-CC


----------

